# New Hollowgram forged



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone know when these new cheaper forged Hollowgrams will become available and what the price will be?

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gallery/article/cannondale-expand-hollowgram-crank-offerings-34365/6


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Click the contact button on the Cannondale site, then report back what they say. They usually answer in (48) hrs.


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

This is the response -good idea btw

"Hi Steve,


The SiSL cranksets will not be available to order until at least the new year.

Unfortunately, due to this, we have no product codes or pricing details available as yet.



Best regards"

..........Looks like the ebay search continues!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

They have been showing up on e-Bay. There was an auction for some with an opening bid of $500.00 & FREE shipping.
No bids were made at that price and the auction ended. 
They were NEW, forged SiSl, 172.5mm with compact spider & rings. It included all three colors of the bolts and bearing dust covers, spindle, bearings and everything needed to mount them up.
When this happens I contact the seller and make an offer.

They were listed as Hollowgram Sl, but the pics clearly show them to be SiSl Forged

seller; cyclotic13 
Item no. 321020328644


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

What's weird is that those cranks from ebay say SISL but the early pics from the release they only had Si. They are suppose to be cheaper than previous SISL and about the same weight as the older SI. Very little info though.

EDIT: Did some searching and those aren't the new 3D forged hollowgrams. Those were the same SISL bonded arms from last year but with new graphics. Heck of a price for $500 for all that was included if someone bought them.

Weight Weenies • View topic - Help me indentify this Cannondale Hollowgram crank


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Holy crap.......................the lights are beginning to come on for me.

I had seen the 2013 release of the;
Forged, black with Si logo
machined, bonded, black with SiSl 2 logo

Then I began seeing the Hollowgrams, black with the SiSl logo. 
I had incorrectly assumed that the 2008 designed Hollowgrams with the Sl logo was no longer being made.
Also incorrectly assumed that the Hollowgrams I was beginning to see with the SiSl logo was a mid-stream manufacturing change to the 2013 forged cranks. I just thought they decided to scrap the Si logo in favor of the SiSl logo. 
Had no idea Cannondale was still making the 2008 designed Hollowgram Sl's.

That e-Bay auction I mentioned is an absolute, frickin steal at $500.00!!!
I recently bought some or otherwise would be contacting that seller ASAP.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

The new 3D forged are one piece so they will be easy to spot. They are branded Si but are not the same as the old Si cranks.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

NWS Alpine said:


> The new 3D forged are one piece so they will be easy to spot. They are branded Si but are not the same as the old Si cranks.


This is true, but many e-Bay auctions don't show the sides of the arms.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

The Si cranks for 2013 are one piece and can be used on MTB or Road. The SiSL are machined and USA made and can be used on MTB or Road. The SiSL2 cranks are machined and USA made and have been used only on Road so far. The easiest way to tell the new from old cranks is by the graphics. All the new cranks have white laser etched logos of the crank "name" on the outside of the arm and HOLLOWGRAM laser etched on the inside of the arm. The older models all said Cannondale on the inside of the arms so it is an easy way to tell what you are getting.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mr. Bad,
the 2008 designed SL crank is still being made for 2013. It of course now has the SiSL graphics on it. Does Cannondale plan to continue producing this model? Seems a bit redundant.

Also, why is the SiSL2 using a 109mm spindle. I've asked here but no one has responded.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

109mm spindle allows better clearance for PF30 and SRM.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

NWS;
sorry, just not buying it. Are you speculating or do you know this to be fact?
The reason I say this;
The dealer catalog parts drawing shows the SL Hollowgram as using the traditional 104mm spindle. 
The dealer catalog parts drawing shows the machined SiSL2 Hollowgram as using the 109mm spindle. 
Both cranks can be fitted to PF30 bikes. The same catalog shows the option to purchase a PF30 btm bracket for each of the (2) cranks.

I believe the 109mm spindle has something to do with the new, (extremely ugly) Spidering.
And yes that is speculation on my part.

And one more question............
I can't find the forged Hollowgrams in the 2013 dealer catalog. I wonder why. Maybe I'm overlooking it.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Direct form Cannondale. Ask them. They increased the spindle slightly to have more clearance on the drive side. This is specifically for PF30 and SRM use. The old 104mm spindle there were guys milling the shoulder off the spindle to allow more clearance or using the new lockring and bearing shield on NDS to move it over. Now there is a single 109mm spindle that is used for SRM or no SRM. Just a better way to keep parts standard.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> Mr. Bad,
> the 2008 designed SL crank is still being made for 2013. It of course now has the SiSL graphics on it. Does Cannondale plan to continue producing this model? Seems a bit redundant.


The SiSL is used to meet mid-high end price points for Road and MTB while the SiSL2 is for the super high end Road. Not much redundancy really.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Bad Ronald said:


> The SiSL is used to meet mid-high end price points for Road and MTB while the SiSL2 is for the super high end Road. Not much redundancy really.


More choices at different price points, can't be against that! :thumbsup:


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

NWS, If that’s what the guys in Cannondale Tech are saying then so be it.
I couldn't get through to them today. Everyone was in meetings about changes to their health insurance coverage.
Curious who you spoke to; Matt, John or their boss, Lars Kalp? 
I am aware of all the modifications people have attempted since PF30 hit the scene. 

I can see where the 109mm spindle would solve many of these clearance issues. I do believe the execution and delivery is a bit suspect. When you read the parts lists for the 2013 SiSL 2 Road Crank there are (2) parts that stand out and make a person wonder why they appear. They are either there by mistake or they have a purpose not clear to me at this time. 

For model year 2013, the 109mm spindle appears on the SiSL 2 cranks.

Cannondale states it is to create a standardized part to work with the newly created Hollowgram SiSL 2 crank and to work with Hollowgram SiSL 2 cranks fitted with an SRM unit.
The 109mm length creates more drive side clearance. The clearance is needed for an SiSL 2 (SRM) equipped crank when fitted on a PF30 btm bracket. 
The clearance is not needed for an SiSl 2 crank fitted on a PF30 btm bracket, but then again the goal is standardization. Only produce and offer (1) spindle length, right?

Here’s the rub; why do BOTH of these parts listed below still exist on the parts list for the 2013 SiSL 2 Road Crank?
- SRAM built nylon PF30 btm bracket, pt no. KP197 
[this is the btm bracket with the THICK nylon lips & does not play nice with the SRM unit when using the 104mm spindle]
- Cannondale part no. KP197/SRM 
[This is the PF30 btm bracket that is simply (2) 30mm bearings pressed into (2) alloy cups, (SRM) specific, and has THIN lips. Gives room for the SRM unit when using the 104mm spindle.] 

If the 109mm length creates new found clearance for SRM units, why would you need pt no. KP197/SRM and it’s ‘thin’ alloy lips? Why is it on the parts list? 
A newly created spindle length should have been long enough to eliminate this SRM specific PF30 bottom bracket............right?

I’m hung up on the comment of ‘standardization’ as it relates to the 109mm spindle. I was trained that parts standardization was an effort to find commonality in a select group of parts being used in different assemblies. Then create one universal part that encompasses all of the required characteristics so that this new universal part can replace ALL of the different parts variations previously being used.

If Cannondale is shooting for true standardization, why even offer the 104mm spindle at all going forward? There’s really no need in keeping it around if the 109mm spindle solves all these problematic clearance issues.
And yes, the 104mm spindle and the 104mm (SRM) specific spindle kit both appear in 2013 parts lists.


----------

